# Any provider accepting Neteller payments



## bizzard (Sep 21, 2013)

On my search for Virtual Credit Cards, since my SBI Credit Card got blocked due to some strange reasons cited by bank, I came across Neteller. Their website tells about virtual credit card and on doing a basic search came to find out that its true. I am using Entropay now and since the commission rates specified at Neteller site is much low, thought to give it a try.

Only after transferring the initial amount, I came to know that the VCC is country specific and mine is not in the list of accepted countries. For withdrawing money, they need address verification, but the proofs I submitted are always getting rejected. So, basically my money is struck there.

If anyone here accepts payments via neteller, please let me know. I'll be happy to purchase something worth, considering the effort I am putting to get the amount being transferred back to my account. It will be more better, if someone can take that amount to their neteller account and send the equivalent to my paypal.


----------



## bizzard (Sep 27, 2013)

So, no one here use Neteller?


----------

